
Show HN: Wordmove 2.4 acts as a command runner, tight to your WP deploy flow - pioneerskies
https://github.com/welaika/wordmove/releases/tag/v2.4.0
======
pioneerskies
Run arbitrary commands locally or on the remote stage, before and/or after
push and/or pull actions.

Test, build, do environmental checks, clean-up, send chat messages, add-your-
flow-step-here, all withing your favorite WordPress deploy command line tool.

